# extended trips in a van conversion



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all
do many people undertake longer trips in van conversions .how do they manage with storage issues etc


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Depends what you mean by extended we've done 5 weeks in ours on three occasions so far. Press Blog button below to see them.

Storage is only an issue if you let it be. Plenty of people live out of a rucksack most of the stuff we cram into every available space isn't desperately needed.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Long trips in van conversions*

Well, we're just about to find out but:

We have invested in some clothing (Rohan) which washes easily and dries fast; 
cut down the number of pairs of shoes we take; 
packed a variety of meals that can be used as back up when we're not able to shop easily; 
taken fewer fleeces and jackets as the new van's heating is excellent; programmed the Sat Nav to find launderettes; 
explained to the dogs that meals will be served outside once a day instead of twice; 
explained to Her Indoors that shopping is a luxury not a necessity, so we don't need to do it on holiday as she can do it the other 300 days a year;
left the camera behind to save space, as the photos I take aren't worth looking at anyway;

Think that's most of it - but the real secret is like any motorhome journey - three lists:
Essential
Would be nice
Totally unnecessary

Most of our stuff comes in the first two categories...

Smick


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

We're planning to take some three _month _long trips soon. In our swb (with lifting top) van we do three _week _long trips at _any and all times of year _and we take quite a lot more than we _need_. I can't see that there'll be much difference in the amount we pack for trips longer than three weeks. I often think one of the biggest worries for motorhomers must be what the hell to do with all that space.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Smilo said:


> I often think one of the biggest worries for motorhomers must be what the hell to do with all that space.


 :lol: Nah. We just leave lockers and cupboards empty 8O

It's not necessary to fill every conceivable nook and cranny with stuff. We didn't buy our van for the amount of cupboard space we have - although I'm enjoying the relative luxury of a couple of externally-accessible lockers 

In our old Pollensa, we always had at least one overhead locker free. Now we've got at least half as many again, so we'll have even more free.

Gerald


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> We didn't buy our van for the amount of cupboard space we have - although I'm enjoying the relative luxury of a couple of externally-accessible lockers


When we had our hightop van I was always glad that the roofspace was uncluttered by cupboards - it was just space, which is generally much more useful, we thought. Still, we're _very_ glad not to need "sail" through high winds any more.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The longest we've done in our 16ft van is 10 nights away but I can't think that you'd really need anything more for months away.
Like others we too had to restrict clothing and shoes (we find Rohan stuff excellent too, small pack size, quick drying, no ironing and v long lasting). 
We were thinking of getting a back box for the van but decided that we could manage without and spend the money elsewhere.
I guess we're lucky in that the van has a full width 2ft deep and metre high storage area in the back. Admittedly most of the space is taken up by dog crate but it still provides lots of room for other stuff. If we'd opted for Horizons Cavarno with oven and shower room but no 'garage' we'd be in serious problems.
Andy


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Does 8 months count as extended? In fact it's 8 months today. It's fine for one human, and a bit tight (but OK) for a human and a dog. Of course I need to carry summer and winter clothes, and lots of other stuff that you need at home, but could do without for a few weeks away. I don't think it would work for two humans (but I'm open to offers if anyone wants to try :lol. Of course it doesn't all fit in the van!








I've got quite a lot of stuff I rarely use, like a driveway awning, tools and various odd bits and pieces. All stuff you wouldn't need on a holiday, but useful for the things I intended to do, but haven't yet.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> Does 8 months count as extended? In fact it's 8 months today. It's fine for one human, and a bit tight (but OK) for a human and a dog.


Congratulations on your 2/3 anniversary, dude! Thinking about such a period of time reminds me that the weather is such a big factor and that in warm weather one need get into the van to do no more really than cook (and sleep). Oh, allright, drive too.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Smilo said:


> that in warm weather one need get into the van to do no more really than cook (and sleep). Oh, allright, drive too.


True 'nuff. This was part of the discussion when we were thinking of changing to our current van - if you have a 'make up' bed, you can leave it made up, and live outside in the summer.

Where we've really enjoyed using the van is over the winter, where we have the space to lounge (with company) in comfort, and one person can retire for the evening leaving t'other to watch telly or read (or spend too much time on MHF  ).

I accept that in our 3-4 week, mostly static summer holiday, our van will be a bit of overkill. It'll still be nice, though :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Although you probably don't count 7 weeks as an extended holiday, I don't think I take much more away with me for that time compared with a week. I came to the conclusion some time ago that if you are away for a week then you don't really expect to do a full clothes wash etc. however, for 7 weeks it is essential several times. So the same clothes do several times. Perhaps extra shoes (and handbags :lol: ) a change of bedding and of course plenty of extra books. Otherwise not much else is different to a short break.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Buy a selection of the clear plastic vacuum bags that you roll to express the air (rather than suck out with a vacuum cleaner).

Spare clothes, - which you might wish to take to cope with change of season -and things like bedclothes, towels etc will roll up and squash down to nothing in these.

You can buy them in Argos or from Betterware/ Kleeneze and the like.

eg

http://www.packmate.co.uk/packmate_faq.htm

G


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Buy a selection of the clear plastic vacuum bags that you roll to express the air (rather than suck out with a vacuum cleaner).
> You can buy them in Argos or from Betterware/ Kleeneze and the like.
> http://www.packmate.co.uk/packmate_faq.htm G


And you've used them, Grizzly?

I was keen on the vacuum packing, but didn't want to pack the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Smilo said:


> And you've used them, Grizzly?
> 
> I was keen on the vacuum packing, but didn't want to pack the vacuum cleaner.


Buy the kind that you ROLL to express the air - not the kind for which you need a vacuum cleaner to suck the air out. You pack your clothes in, seal the end like the resealable bags you buy, open the valve at the other end and roll towards the valve. Air is pushed out and cannot return so you can get most of it out. you can then unroll the bag to pack it flat.

Yes, we use them a lot. They're particularly useful for trips where you are never sure what the weather is going to be like . I am always surprised by how little the clothes get creased too. You can roll quite big things -fleeces and big sweaters.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Deleted -duplicated message

G


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

I think you just have to be sensible and realistic in terms of what you take. We soon realised what was and wasn't important on a trip. If you are going away for just a few nights, you can afford a few luxuries but longer trips do need much more careful planning.

We're planning a 5 week trip to Scandanavia at the moment which seemed daunting at first in terms of 'where are we going to put all this stuff?!' Once you pare it down to the necessities, it becomes a lot more manageable. You just need to have a bit of a backpacking mentality.

It's amazing how creative you become with storage though after a bit of experience!  

Stimpy


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

We've just completed a six-month, 7,400 mile trip (France and Italy including Sicily) in our new 5.64m van after trading down from four years with a 33-foot RV plus towed car. Best thing we've done.
You don't need most of the stuff you take along 'just in case' - you can buy most things you need abroad and often at better prices. Practice loading the van before you go - and not the day before 8O Could you fit things in better - pans that stack inside each other for example. We didn't feel that we had missed out on anything - took a crate of books, laptop, two cameras. OK could have had a wider variety of clothes but you can buy often clothing abroad so you can ring the changes easily. You have to shop more often but with a small van that isn't stuck on site requiring the use of bicycles or scooters no problem. - Amazed by the numbers of vans of mid-size that get rooted to a pitch and the owners get to see very little unless they can walk, pedal, scoot or bus it. We could pack up in minutes and pop-off anywhere we wanted.
Not saying RVs are a bad thing (I can't after publishing the book about RVing :wink: ) - they provide a different way of doing things. I know which we prefer.


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks to all for your tips --seems mostly positive thoughts


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Superk said:


> We've just completed a six-month, 7,400 mile trip (France and Italy including Sicily) .


Is there a book in this Keith ? I hope so. I very much enjoyed _How Katie Pulled Boris _

G


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks - I'm glad you enjoyed it - makes all the effort worthwhile  
I am planning one based on this trip - loads of notes to go through - there may also be a sequel to How Katie Pulled Boris :wink:


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We go away for 3 weeks at a time in our 4.5m raising roof Bongo (and Bongos are narrow!). We used to be tent campers, so we use stackable lightweight camping stuff (pans etc). We always take too many clothes.

You just have to be well organised!










Looking forward to the luxury of space in our Murvi next year (well, almost certain we will order one next month...)


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Trev, 
Any update on your Murvi ?

****


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

**** said:


> Hi Trev,
> Any update on your Murvi ?
> 
> ****


Hi ****!

Yep, it's ordered.

Morello, Slate grey, 160 auto, aircon, cruise, airbags, solar, lpg tank, extra fresh water, fiamma, seitz cab blinds, big fridge, sog...

For March 09 delivery (could have had it earlier).


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Fingers crossed for March then Trevor. 
Are you selling your Bongo? Mine is still for sale ( about 9 months since we started in ernest) no one wants to pay more than about 7k, but I'm not yet ready to let her go for nowt!

Must say that the Symbol is ideal for the 2 of us, being slightly bigger than Monty might make getting to some locations a bit tricky, but overall it's the best upgrade, whilst I'm still working.

Cheers for now,

Peter


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

**** said:


> Fingers crossed for March then Trevor.
> Are you selling your Bongo? Mine is still for sale ( about 9 months since we started in ernest) no one wants to pay more than about 7k, but I'm not yet ready to let her go for nowt!
> 
> Must say that the Symbol is ideal for the 2 of us, being slightly bigger than Monty might make getting to some locations a bit tricky, but overall it's the best upgrade, whilst I'm still working.
> ...


We will probably sell the Bongo, but if we can't get a sensible price (and I have been monitoring prices for a few months now), we will keep it as a 'family' Bongo for my grown up sons and my brother to use.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all we have done a four week trip down Devon & Cornwall,and a few 3 wek one's in our s/b no problem at all.Having said that we have 10 overhead lockers,5 drawers,1small cupboard 1 large cuboard,fullheight wardrobe and underbed storage that gives us a lot more storage than most coachbuilts. :lol: 
terry


----------

